# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Taşımızın suyu mu çıktı!

## bozok

*Taşımızın suyu mu çıktı!*

 

*Mermer cenneti Afyon’a üin’den 30 bin metrekarelik granit ve mermer ithal etme projesi ortalığı karıştırdı. Skandalı gündeme taşıyan CHP’li ünlütepe, Başbakan’ın cevaplaması istemiyle TBMM’ye soru önergesi verdi.*

TOKİ’den Türkiye’deki doğal taş üreticilerini baltalayacak girişim. Toplu Konut İdaresi (TOKİ) tarafından Afyon’da yapımı devam eden 400 yataklı Araştırma ve Uygulama hastanesi için, üin’den 30 bin metrekare granit ve mermer getirilmesi kararlaştırıldı. 

*400 firmayı unuttular*
Konuyu gündeme getiren CHP Afyon milletvekili Halil ünlütepe, _“Afyon, Türkiye’nin önde gelen mermer üretimi yapılan şehirlerinden. Yerli üretici varken, üin’den ithalat yapılır mı?” diye sordu. Konuyu TBMM’ye taşıyan ünlütepe, Afyon’da 400 ayrı firmanın mermer ve doğal taş üretimi yaptığını vurgulayarak, granitin yaydığı radon gazı nedeniyle akciğer kanserine neden olduğunu da belirtti. ünlütepe, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan tarafından cevaplandırılmasını istediği önergesinde, “Sağlığa zararlı olan granitin, hastanede kullanılmasına nasıl izin verilmiştir? Hastanede yerli üretim mermer ve doğal taş kullanılması için çalışma var mı?”_ diye sordu.

*Yabancı hayran*
TOKİ tarafından görmezden gelinen Afyon’daki mermer üretimi, Türkiye’deki genel üretimin yüzde 30’una denk geliyor. Afyon-İscehisar’da üretilen mermer kalitesiyle birçok Avrupa ülkesine de ihraç ediliyor. İscehisar mermerinin üretildiği Afyon, aynı zamanda Türkiye’nin dört bir yanında üretilen mermerlerin pazarlandığı bir pazar olarak da kabul görüyor. 



02.01.2010 / YENİüAğ GZT.

----------

